# using MM2 8' HD on a Tundra



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello to all of you plow guys and thanks for any input you can give. I do not do commercial plowing, I have a small business parking lot and 3 residential driveways that I plow. I have a 2003 chevy 2500 with a Fisher MM2 8' HD plow, that I would like to use on my new to me 2017 Toyota Tundra double cab, 5.7, 6.5' bed. The vehicle does have some heavy duty items that in my world I would call a 3/4 ton truck (ability to tow 10000 lbs, 170A alternator, 4000 lb. front GVW) but fisher e-match does not show 8' MM2. Will the same parts from fisher for the 7.6 LD plow work for attaching the plow to truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> Hello to all of you plow guys and thanks for any input you can give. I do not do commercial plowing, I have a small business parking lot and 3 residential driveways that I plow. I have a 2003 chevy 2500 with a Fisher MM2 8' HD plow, that I would like to use on my new to me 2017 Toyota Tundra double cab, 5.7, 6.5' bed. The vehicle does have some heavy duty items that in my world I would call a 3/4 ton truck (ability to tow 10000 lbs, 170A alternator, 4000 lb. front GVW) but fisher e-match does not show 8' MM2. Will the same parts from fisher for the 7.6 LD plow work for attaching the plow to truck.


The mounting is the same between the 7.5 LD and the 8'. Is the tundra setup for the 7.5 already?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> The mounting is the same between the 7.5 LD and the 8'. Is the tundra setup for the 7.5 already?


I'm guessing he will buy and install the 7.5 kit on it and use the 8'.
My crystal ball isn't always right tho


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'm guessing he will buy and install the 7.5 kit on it and use the 8'.
> My crystal ball isn't always right tho


Well, that's the thing, there is no "7.5 kit" - it's just a matter of the truck side pieces which are sold independent of whatever the plow is . That's why I'm confused. Either he has a 7.5' already and the Tundra is setup for it (in which case he could have just pulled into the 8' and already known it works without posting) or.... well, I dunno what the "or" is so your guess is as good as any.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, that's the thing, there is no "7.5 kit" - it's just a matter of the truck side pieces which are sold independent of whatever the plow is . That's why I'm confused. Either he has a 7.5' already and the Tundra is setup for it (in which case he could have just pulled into the 8' and already known it works without posting) or.... well, I dunno what the "or" is so your guess is as good as any.


oP said he had the plow already, and it's hung off a Chebby. Just got the tundra and wants to swap it over. Can't find any fisher info about 8' on the Tundra, hence wondering about the 7.5 mounts.

I stayed at Holiday Inn Express last night, btw

EDIT: I'm really getting into this fact-checking thing


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry to confuse. My old truck 03 Chevy 2500 has MM2 8' HD plow. The new truck 2017 Toyota Tundra has no plow on it yet. But from some of your posts I can get the fisher items for the 7.6' truck attachments, and pull up to the 8" MM2 blade and away I plow? Is this correct the truck side would be the same weather it is a 7.6' LD plow vs 8" HD plow. Again thank you all for your time.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> Sorry to confuse. My old truck 03 Chevy 2500 has MM2 8' HD plow. The new truck 2017 Toyota Tundra has no plow on it yet. But from some of your posts I can get the fisher items for the 7.6' truck attachments, and pull up to the 8" MM2 blade and away I plow? Is this correct the truck side would be the same weather it is a 7.6' LD plow vs 8" HD plow. Again thank you all for your time.


The 7.5 LD is a long obsolete plow, so I'm not sure where you are getting that from. But let's back up.

If you tell me how many plugs are on your plow (I assume 3 but would like to confirm), I'll give you the list of parts you need


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry, I mean the 7.6' HT plow according to the Fisher ematch selection. Yes my current MM2 8' HD plow is a 3 connection plow, about 12 years old.


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

If I did it correctly on the Fisher ematch: mounting kit 7185, light kit 72530, headlamp harness 29051, isolation module 29070-1. Just don't know if I can use these truck items,(which Fisher only lists 7.6' HT blade) and pull up and attach the 8" HD blade that I have.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> Sorry, I mean the 7.6' HT plow according to the Fisher ematch selection. Yes my current MM2 8' HD plow is a 3 connection plow, about 12 years old.


Control harness 26345
Solenoid 5794k
Battery cable 22511
Y-adapter 29047
Power/ground cable 63411
Headlight harness 29051
Plug cover 8291k
Isolation Module 29070
Mount 7185


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> If I did it correctly on the Fisher ematch: mounting kit 7185, light kit 72530, headlamp harness 29051, isolation module 29070-1. Just don't know if I can use these truck items,(which Fisher only lists 7.6' HT blade) and pull up and attach the 8" HD blade that I have.


No, these are the vehicle specific pieces you need if you are actually buying a new HT which you aren't. The plow includes most of the truck side pieces which aren't listed on their separately. The ematch is not designed to tell you what you need to reinstall an old plow.

Unrelated, but the HT doesn't even use the same 3 plug wiring as your plow and wouldn't be compatible anyway.


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow, awesome. So I can use the 8' plow. Thank you much.


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you again. I was told locally I could not do what you just did. Laziness? Want to sell new system/kits, lack of experience or maybe nobody in my suppliers area has done this, or just have been using the wrong supplier for Fisher parts. When I needed anything before they were very good and stocked items, but that is just looking up parts I guess.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

oldcars said:


> Thank you again. I was told locally I could not do what you just did. Laziness? Want to sell new system/kits, lack of experience or maybe nobody in my suppliers area has done this, or just have been using the wrong supplier for Fisher parts. When I needed anything before they were very good and stocked items, but that is just looking up parts I guess.


@cwren2472 is a special member


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

the Suburbanite said:


> @cwren2472 is a special member


Stop, you're making me blush


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> Wow, awesome. So I can use the 8' plow. Thank you much.


I feel like I should be pointing out, despite your feelings, your Tundra is not a 3/4 truck. Even though the 8' will go on, it is much higher than the recommended weight


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

oldcars said:


> Thank you again. I was told locally I could not do what you just did.


It could simply be that they were unwilling to sell you parts to install a plow nearly double what should be on that truck. They could have been worried that:

A) you tell them the plow you have
B) they sell you the parts to make that plow go on even though its not recommended and you say "its ok, I understand its too heavy"
C) you break your 2017 Tundra and sue the hell out of them anyway cuz "they should have known better than you"

Since I'm not selling you anything, I don't have that liability and you take it into your own hands to break your Tundra.



oldcars said:


> Laziness? Want to sell new system/kits, lack of experience or maybe nobody in my suppliers area has done this, or just have been using the wrong supplier for Fisher parts. .


Laziness and incompetence can never be ruled out either.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Why just run it on the Chevy it's on? Maybe I missed something.
I run that setup with a 2001 6.0 crew and heavy ballast about 5-650lbs depending on storm


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

As far as the tundra look at the rear axle too but I know my Chevy 2500hd has a very forgiving front end and had luck with the 480le I think tranny (4 speed)

It takes a beating and maybe it's the NY pride but I am little biased on foreigns but I heard really good things about tundra. I'd search the forum for people on here with what they're running / how etc


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Why just run it on the Chevy it's on? Maybe I missed something.


He said hes not plowing commercially so perhaps he didn't want to keep and maintain a second truck to only use it for a couple weeks a year?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The Snow Punishers said:


> It takes a beating and maybe it's the NY pride but I am little biased on foreigns but I heard really good things about tundra.


So he should have bought a nice, US made truck like your Silverado as opposed to that Japanese made Tundra, you say?


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

The Snow Punishers said:


> As far as the tundra look at the rear axle too but I know my Chevy 2500hd has a very forgiving front end and had luck with the 480le I think tranny (4 speed)
> 
> It takes a beating and maybe it's the NY pride but I am little biased on foreigns but I heard really good things about tundra. I'd search the forum for people on here with what they're running / how etc


----------



## oldcars (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a automotive repair shop. I do have a customer plowing commercially with a 2012 Tundra with very close similarities and has had 0 issues. He had no paper work with his plow set up, the truck had the plow on it when he bought it. He got tired of his F250 having problems and tried a Tundra for a truck.Further to complicate matters, some mechanical issues arose (and accumulating) in the last 2 months that I am glad I had not had the time to address.Spec'ed out the differences between the 2 trucks and the front differential is .5" smaller 8.7" vs. 9.25", rear differential is the same @ 10.5", and transmission torque rating is higher @ 500 ft. lbs. input torque vs. 440 ft. lbs. Front spring rates are the same @ 4k lbs. Rear spring rates are 700 lbs. heavier in the Chevy but I don't need the 3/4 ton load capacity. Tundra's and Tacoma's had frame rusting issues prior to 2012 and Toyota was replacing frames in trucks regardless of miles or ownership. Plus the elements of corrosion has started to eat the truck from the inside out. Corrosion in box sections of the body and has no way of being cleaned out after storms. All of the domestic trucks are rusting out, rockers, wheel wells on the bed and these are 6 year old trucks that are not plowing. I believe they are more american made than the domestics. Remember the Itailian's own Dodge.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> So he should have bought a nice, US made truck like your Silverado as opposed to that Japanese made Tundra, you say?
> 
> View attachment 206100


Not what I'm saying. But don't see 2500 on their or year for what that's worth.

I check vins. It tells you where it's Manufactured.

My 03 an 01 Chevy are American yes but not my point.

Oldcars touched on what I meant.

All trucks wear. In my experience a specific Engine and year range have withstanded more than others.

I'm saying do Research on important things.

Year by year changes.

I use early 2000s trucks.
I can carry more ballast than other makes of year.
But every truck is different.

Very interested about that rust issue


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Also yes a 2500 can be used residential for clearing that strange unrelated point up.

Having a mount and rig already and Something needing parts. Pretty black and white what costs less long term commercial or not


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Not what I'm saying. But don't see 2500 on their or year for what that's worth.
> 
> I check vins. It tells you where it's Manufactured.
> 
> ...


That was 2012 cuz it was the first link I hit. Here is a more recent one from 2018. And it groups all silverados together. Spoiler alert: that does not help the %










Unless your point was that if you want an American truck then you need to buy an20 year old one.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> That was 2012 cuz it was the first link I hit. Here is a more recent one from 2018. And it groups all silverados together. Spoiler alert: that does not help the %
> 
> View attachment 206252
> 
> ...


My point is if you want an American truck check the vin. But most commonly lower 2000s it was a tangent anyway


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

oldcars said:


> Hello to all of you plow guys and thanks for any input you can give. I do not do commercial plowing, I have a small business parking lot and 3 residential driveways that I plow. I have a 2003 chevy 2500 with a Fisher MM2 8' HD plow, that I would like to use on my new to me 2017 Toyota Tundra double cab, 5.7, 6.5' bed. The vehicle does have some heavy duty items that in my world I would call a 3/4 ton truck (ability to tow 10000 lbs, 170A alternator, 4000 lb. front GVW) but fisher e-match does not show 8' MM2. Will the same parts from fisher for the 7.6 LD plow work for attaching the plow to truck.


I had an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra and never had an issue. The push plates and wiring are the same for the SD and HD.


----------

